# 1890's Schwinn World frame



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 11, 2013)

So through the due diligence of my fellow forum members this safety bike that has caused me so much wonder is pretty narrowed down to a 1890's Schwinn World frame w/ Columbia name plate fork. 

My plan has been to part her down, both so I can get an inside look at the inside but also because some of the after-market components would look good on my wall. 

Any instincts about whether or not I should buy an old "The World" badge and try to affix it?
Any examples anyone knows of to test badge design in that era on this model?

Thanks all.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 11, 2013)

*How did you figure its a World?*

I am curious how you came up with it being a schwinn?


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 11, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I am curious how you came up with it being a schwinn?




Ditto.....Share the discovery


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 11, 2013)

*Through no inspiration of my own*

I labored over images of safety bicycles trying to find one that seemed close but had no noteworthy inspiration.

I posed this bike under the heading "Help identifying this old safety bike" and a number of forum members chimed in thinking that it was a Schwinn World. 

Obviously still open to interpretation, but the only image of the original World that I have found is quite similar both in geometry and specifically seat-post clamp location.


----------



## buisky (Mar 11, 2013)

If you look at pictures in the 1899 Schwinn World  catalog they do not show the seat bolt style clamp. It is boltless and the seat post was fastened with an internal expander post. You are showing a bolt. Also your top  tube changes size a little distance in front of the seat tube. Schwinn Worlds did not. Just thought I would toss my opinion out. I have no idea what it is but pretty sure it isnt a Schwinn. I have tried to identify several early frames and as you know it is not easy. Some are close but not exact. JMO, Ron


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 11, 2013)

I think this is from the catalogue...
I know I have another pic somewhere but can't find it ..


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 12, 2013)

*Lets go to the text*

Here is the image that another forum member posted in the original post about identifying the bike. 

It isn't an especially detailed photo, but seemingly from the 1895 catalog, that looks like a seat-post clamp bolt very similar to mine. 

I'm far from an expert in the field, just plumbing the depths. 
Any further insights?


----------



## buisky (Mar 12, 2013)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Here is the image that another forum member posted in the original post about identifying the bike.
> 
> It isn't an especially detailed photo, but seemingly from the 1895 catalog, that looks like a seat-post clamp bolt very similar to mine.
> 
> ...




The picture you posted is probably out of a book published in 1946. It is called " 50 Years of Schwinn Buiilt Bicycles" . It is a full  page picture and you can clearly see there is no seat tube clamp bolt shown in the picture.  As I stated before it is an internal expander post similiar to how the handlebar stem fastens. the 1899 catalog actually shows a cut away view of the area and shows how the expander works. Hope this helps, Ron


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry, I couldn't, and still can't clearly see it but I will take your word for it. 

I would love to see this catalog when and if you find it.


----------



## ABC Services (Mar 12, 2013)

*1890's Schwinn*

Here are scans from my Schwinn 1890's catalog. hope this helps


----------



## sam (Mar 13, 2013)

buisky said:


> The picture you posted is probably out of a book published in 1946. It is called " 50 Years of Schwinn Buiilt Bicycles" . It is a full  page picture and you can clearly see there is no seat tube clamp bolt shown in the picture.  As I stated before it is an internal expander post similiar to how the handlebar stem fastens. the 1899 catalog actually shows a cut away view of the area and shows how the expander works. Hope this helps, Ron




The 1895 photo from the book Fifty years of schwinn built bicycles shows the rear stays attaching behind the seat tube on the World Racer but not on the World Roadster.


----------



## sam (Mar 13, 2013)

And if it can be IDed as a racer frame you will have a real prize--so take your time with this bike--don't rush it.It may not be a schwinn or a raceror even worth much---but then again it might.Pull the cranks and lets see them---sam


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, let us view the crank.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 13, 2013)

*Part-down ho' down.*

So I am off to try to and take apart this crank & bb assembly tomorrow, my first time tackling this old timer. 
Here is what I'm looking at on the non-drive side, what am I looking at?

Does the bolt & nut in the center of the arm hold the arm on? Do I need to remove that before removing the bb nut?


----------



## sam (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd say take the nut off first,then use a battery post puller to ease the arm off,the next hut and then a pin spanner(see the holes in the cone) to remove the cone


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 13, 2013)

When He does get the bottom bracket apart, I will be surprised if it helps prove that it is a Schwinn. Most of the bikes in the 90s did have cottered cranks, here is one that I still have not been able to identify http://www.fattiretrading.com/1890sl.html


----------

